# BLACK SUNDAY CARSHOW & HOP



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

COME ONE.... COME ALL.....
BLACK SUNDAY IN THE LOU!!!!!
HOSTED BY INDIVIDUALS
GOING DOWN, SEPTEMBER 19TH AT GATEWAY INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY
ADDRESS IS:
669 STATE ROUTE 203
EAST ST. LOUIS, IL 62201

******HOTELS*****
BAYMONT --(314) 731-4200
318 TAYLOR, FLORRISANT MO

RED ROOF INN (314)831-7900
307 DUNN RD.

ECONO LODGE 314-388-1500
1351 DUNN RD.

MOTEL 6 314-869-4900
1405 DUNN RD.

SUPER 8 314-355-7808
2990 TARGET DR.

HAMPTON INN 314 839-2200
55 DUNN RD.

*******FOR INFO CALL*****
CHRIS @(314)889-8515

**UBDRA PRESENTS BLACK SUNDAY 10TH ANNUAL RACE / CARSHOW AND HOP**
SHOW & HOP SPONSORED BY THE INDIVIDUALS
GATES OPEN AT 8:00 AM (BE THERE BEFORE 10:00 TO AVOID LONG LINES

******CARSHOW CLASSES****
BEST ANTIQUE-50'S & OLDER
BEST OLD SCHOOL-'59-'79
BEST NEW SCHOOL-'80-'99
BEST MILLENIUM-'00-'05
BEST TRUCK
BEST HOTROD
BEST SUV
BEST EURO

********HYDRAULIC CLASS******

SINGLE PUMP LUX & DOUBLE PUMP LUX
SINGLE PUMP CHEVY & DOUBLE PUMP CHEVY
SINGLE PUMP RAD & DOUBLE PUMP RAD
.......RADICAL IS ANY CAR WITH A REAR LOCK-UP OVER 34 INCHES.........
(SHOCKS OR NO SHOCKS)
HOP STARTS AT 3:00PM SHARP

******ENTRY FEE*******

HYDRAULIC CARS $30 IN ADVANCE= $35 AT THE GATE
SHOW CARS $25 IN ADVANCE =$30 AT THE GATE
CHILDREN $5.00
****ALL DAY EVENT=DRAG RACING,SWANGIN' & KIDS THINGS AS WELL

******NO GLASS BOTTLES*****

EVERYONE IS WELCOME, ITS NOT JUST A BLACK THANG :biggrin: 

FOR INFO CALL [email protected]


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

looks like black sunday is on our todo list hope we can bring it for ya'll


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

Im not from Illinois but where/what is Black Sunday from (the name). Doesnt it have to do with Black Drag Racers meeting up and racing or something? J/W 

Hows Black Sunday been in the past? Sounds like alot of quality rides and street action, may have to venture out there to check this out?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:cheesy: But I'm white........:tears:

























hahahhahaah. :biggrin:


----------



## QueenB (Aug 28, 2003)

how is the show, is it worth coming to ?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by QueenB_@Jul 30 2004, 11:58 AM
> *how is the show, is it worth coming to ?
> [snapback]2089754[/snapback]​*




i already talked shit so we (cp&i) have been making some plans to run by you 
at the corprate office. spel check......


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

we'll be there fo sho, unless i gotta work haha


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Jul 30 2004, 10:27 AM
> *Im not from Illinois but where/what is Black Sunday from (the name). Doesnt it have to do with Black Drag Racers meeting up and racing or something? J/W
> 
> Hows Black Sunday been in the past? Sounds like alot of quality rides and street action, may have to venture out there to check this out?
> [snapback]2089451[/snapback]​*


it is black racers but the last 5 years loloz been going and 2 years ago we had a real nice turn out chi-town and kc came and young hogg was here 
last year things got twisted but this year they started workin shit out early and they gave us the center of the circle track which is big as hell
all type of folks come out even though its called black sunday
come check it out on sept. 19th


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 30 2004, 11:05 AM
> *:cheesy: But I'm white........:tears:
> hahahhahaah.    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2089572[/snapback]​*


dont worry ill protect you 
my ghetto pass is good up til 2007


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QueenB_@Jul 30 2004, 11:58 AM
> *how is the show, is it worth coming to ?
> [snapback]2089754[/snapback]​*


the show is gonna be good especially this year
every year it gets bigger far as the lowrider/carshow part
stl been hittin the road this summer and alot of cats been talkin bout comin this way for black sunday this year
we even got cali cats comin this year :0 
so put it in your palm pilot for sept. 19
ill post more details sunday night we're having a meeting bout it sunday


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 30 2004, 08:07 PM
> *we'll be there fo sho, unless i gotta work haha
> [snapback]2091298[/snapback]​*


just call in with a sore switch finger :biggrin:


----------



## lowcut1 (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Jul 30 2004, 06:41 PM
> *just call in with a sore switch finger :biggrin:
> [snapback]2091480[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowcut1 (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Jul 30 2004, 06:41 PM
> *just call in with a sore switch finger :biggrin:
> [snapback]2091480[/snapback]​*


this is for all the cars that didnt get a chance to pull up black sunday is your chance to swing with a crazy white boy in a kilt dont miss your chance playtime is always at black sunday


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcut1_@Aug 1 2004, 07:10 AM
> *this is for all the cars that didnt get a chance to pull up  black sunday is your chance to swing with a crazy white boy in a kilt dont miss your chance playtime is always at black sunday
> [snapback]2094910[/snapback]​*





playtime has been seRved at every show i have seen him out at.

5 hours is a long ride to re serve some one.


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

What up Al??


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 1 2004, 09:03 AM
> *playtime has been seRved at every show i have seen him out at.
> 
> 5 hours is a long ride to re serve some one.
> [snapback]2095135[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


hahahhahahaahah LOL


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah man, I'll be there, I'mma post this on my site to help get the word out


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Aug 2 2004, 12:34 PM
> *yeah man, I'll be there, I'mma post this on my site to help get the word out
> [snapback]2098126[/snapback]​*


good lookin out derty
and to get it out there early TRUUCHA will be here that weekend again!!!!!!!
MID-WEST ON FIRE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

dont have to work so far... so it looks good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Jul 30 2004, 08:39 PM
> *the show is gonna be good especially this year
> every year it gets bigger far as the lowrider/carshow part
> stl been hittin the road this summer and alot of cats been talkin bout comin this way for black sunday this year
> ...


Who's throwing it?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Jul 30 2004, 08:32 PM
> *dont worry ill protect you
> my ghetto pass is good up til 2007
> [snapback]2091443[/snapback]​*



Thank Goodness!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 3 2004, 01:05 AM
> *Who's throwing it?
> [snapback]2100161[/snapback]​*


the I is doing the car show and hop
im adding info to the first page so check that and post your coments :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

NEW INFO POSTED ON THE FIRST PAGE 
SHOW CLASSES/HOP CLASSES.....


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 3 2004, 01:05 AM
> *Who's throwing it?
> [snapback]2100161[/snapback]​*


nim hit me when you touch down :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac on chrome (Feb 9, 2004)

who all is coming


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

SINGLE PUMP RAD & DOUBLE PUMP RAD
.......RADICAL IS ANY CAR WITH A REAR LOCK-UP OVER 34 INCHES.........
(SHOCKS OR NO SHOCKS)





do we have to hop against the trucks again or will there be cars then trucks?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 5 2004, 08:20 AM
> *SINGLE PUMP RAD & DOUBLE PUMP RAD
> .......RADICAL IS ANY CAR WITH A REAR LOCK-UP OVER 34 INCHES.........
> (SHOCKS OR NO SHOCKS)
> ...



There probably won't even be any trucks at all.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

cool we got beat by a truck at the showdown i mean how can you hop against 116" and have a car that drives? :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 5 2004, 10:30 AM
> *cool we got beat by a truck at the showdown  i mean how can you hop against 116" and have a car that drives? :dunno:
> [snapback]2108147[/snapback]​*



I definitely understand that.


----------



## kc's most hated (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 5 2004, 09:30 AM
> *cool we got beat by a truck at the showdown  i mean how can you hop against 116" and have a car that drives? :dunno:
> [snapback]2108147[/snapback]​*


if i was you i wouldnt worry about a truck you should be worried about the hi-caliber monte


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kc's most hated_@Aug 5 2004, 11:05 AM
> *if i was you i wouldnt worry about a truck you should be worried about the hi-caliber monte
> [snapback]2108213[/snapback]​*



no one said i was worried, is the monte a double .

the pink monte was switched to single after the showdown and people yapping
so we will see if we make the 7 hour drive


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE, I JUST GOT MY TICKET'S !!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 5 2004, 11:58 AM
> *no one said i was worried, is the monte a double .
> 
> the pink monte was switched to single after the showdown and people yapping
> ...



We can switch it to a single pump!!!!! And still run the V8. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 5 2004, 01:08 PM
> *We can switch it to a single pump!!!!!  And still run the V8.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2108554[/snapback]​*


we are down to hop any one , the same went with cps car we hoppped who ever

we will most likely be single but we will hop any car on the lot double tripple
who ever so lets get it on!


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

its jumpin' off after the show around 6:00 were gonna roll out and hit the street of the LOU!
so outta towners plan on stayin late or stayin til monday
were gonna start downtown on the riverfront and then dip down naturalbridge to kingshiway

as far as trucks go i dont even know anybody in stl wit a truck

can we get some outta town chevys in the lou
dont tell me nobody in l'ville,indy or'natti aint got a traditional chevy==swangin' or jus a rider lets see some 

anybody remember this :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 5 2004, 07:52 AM
> *nim hit me when you touch down :biggrin:
> [snapback]2107864[/snapback]​*


fri.you gona hook it it up dirty


----------



## cadillac on chrome (Feb 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 8 2004, 10:45 PM
> *fri.you gona hook it it up dirty
> [snapback]2117790[/snapback]​*


ill do what i can  
its gonna be alittle of this &...


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

...ALITTLE OF THIS JUMPIN' OFF AT BLACK SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

how much? candy apple green, that's my shit


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Aug 11 2004, 12:32 AM
> *how much? candy apple green, that's my shit
> [snapback]2124027[/snapback]​*


how much 4 the car or how much to get in????


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 11 2004, 08:22 PM
> *how much 4 the car or how much to get in????
> [snapback]2126736[/snapback]​*




I know it s not about the money but we are driveing 8 hours and was wondering what is was lookin like 

radical single pump.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

for the car


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 11 2004, 08:28 PM
> *I know it s not about the money but we are driveing 8 hours and was wondering what is was lookin like
> 
> radical single pump.
> [snapback]2126751[/snapback]​*


$25 for show cars and $30 for hoppers


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

surly thats the entry not the pay? i was look to find the pay out so i can temp more people into driveing.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 13 2004, 09:17 AM
> *surly thats the entry not the pay?    i was look to find the pay out so i can temp more people into driveing.
> [snapback]2130295[/snapback]​*



You guys and your payouts. We travel all over the place just for the fun of it, not expecting any money. Just the satisfaction of serving. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 13 2004, 09:23 AM
> *You guys and your payouts.  We travel all over the place just for the fun of it, not expecting any money.  Just the satisfaction of serving.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2130313[/snapback]​*




we are poor out here homie i live in the bottoms :biggrin: 


plus you guys didnt travle to one show out here this year, and we have been to every one out here,black sunday maybe a good show but it doesn't have the notoriety(damni need a dictionary) of say the majestic&individuals show

where we drove with with a caddy that was there for us to cruise around.
still nosed up with the orange uce caddy for fun.


so PAY UP SUCKA :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 13 2004, 09:32 AM
> *we are poor out here homie i live in the bottoms :biggrin:
> plus you guys didnt travle to one show out here this year, and we have been to every one out here,black sunday maybe a good show but it doesn't have the notoriety(damni need a dictionary) of say the majestic&individuals show
> 
> ...



Yeah instead of going to the ville....we went to Tulsa instead. We actually went to the show with NO payout just because it would be more fun. And you know we could have won funds at the southern showdown. bottoms...yeah right. :cheesy:


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

pretty easy



> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 5 2004, 09:30 AM
> *how can you hop against 116" :dunno:
> [snapback]2108147[/snapback]​*


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Aug 13 2004, 10:56 AM
> *pretty easy
> [snapback]2130503[/snapback]​*



You coming?????? uffin:


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

i took this summer off, still need to buy 16 batteries. probably next summer.



> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 13 2004, 11:00 AM
> *You coming??????  uffin:
> [snapback]2130695[/snapback]​*


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Aug 13 2004, 12:16 PM
> *i took this summer off, still need to buy 16 batteries. probably next summer.
> [snapback]2130764[/snapback]​*



Nothing wrong with taken a break.


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 13 2004, 09:17 AM
> *surly thats the entry not the pay?     i was look to find the pay out so i can temp more people into driveing.
> [snapback]2130295[/snapback]​*


trophys and street fame :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

sometimes hot cars scare people off  

derty will be there lookin for alittle git bac :0


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Jul 28 2004, 09:40 PM
> *COME ONE.... COME ALL.....
> BLACK SUNDAY IN THE LOU!!!!!
> HOSTED BY INDIVIDUALS
> ...


friday nite is hospitality nite at the track there given away free food and drinks 
it will be from 7:00 pm to 11:00 pm ....same place as the show on sunday...for those who get here on friday :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac on chrome (Feb 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

sometimes hot cars scare people off  




i would say it will be the 8 hour drive that will scare the people from here off.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 13 2004, 10:23 AM
> *Nothing wrong with taken a break.
> [snapback]2130789[/snapback]​*


when's your break over? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Aug 16 2004, 11:36 AM
> *when's your break over? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2138394[/snapback]​*



I got a single pump mercury out now that will beat your double pump LTD!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 16 2004, 10:52 AM
> *I got a single pump mercury out now that will beat your double pump LTD!!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2138664[/snapback]​*


bring it to Tulsa and we'll see...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

IS THE NORTHWEST WELCOME :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Aug 17 2004, 01:24 PM
> *bring it to Tulsa and we'll see...
> [snapback]2142232[/snapback]​*



I'll let you see right here. :0 :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2004, 01:55 PM
> *IS THE NORTHWEST WELCOME :biggrin:
> [snapback]2142362[/snapback]​*



Of Course!!!! Everyone is. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 17 2004, 11:09 AM
> *Of Course!!!!  Everyone is.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2142435[/snapback]​*


next year well be there with the whole street stars hopping team :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2004, 02:44 PM
> *next year well be there with the whole street stars hopping team  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2142572[/snapback]​*



Thats fantastic!!! Too bad for you guys though. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 17 2004, 11:45 AM
> *Thats fantastic!!!  Too bad for you guys though.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2142581[/snapback]​*



:0 whats the date for next year, cause every year that show is on the same date as a show out here, so let us know as much in advance as you can, so we can plan to go there, AND SERVE YOUR ASS TO YOU :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2004, 02:51 PM
> *:0  whats the date for next year, cause every year that show is on the same date as a show out here, so let us know as much in advance as you can, so we can plan to go there, AND SERVE YOUR ASS TO YOU :biggrin:
> [snapback]2142602[/snapback]​*



We will have to get the date for next year...........and as I said before "too bad for you guys". :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 17 2004, 11:55 AM
> *We will have to get the date for next year...........and as I said before "too bad for you guys".  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2142607[/snapback]​*



LETS DO A WHOLE NEW SHOW "NORTHWEST VS MIDWEST" :biggrin: 

WHO ALL IS GOING TO FILM BLACK SUNDAY, CAUSE I WANT TO SEE HOW IT GOES DOWN OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*everyone is invited to the northwest on sep 25th, big pimpin will be here , http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=125798&st=0 * :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2004, 02:58 PM
> *LETS DO A WHOLE NEW SHOW "NORTHWEST VS MIDWEST"  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO ALL IS GOING TO FILM BLACK SUNDAY, CAUSE I WANT TO SEE HOW IT GOES DOWN OUT THERE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2142623[/snapback]​*



Truucha is suppose to be in STL for black sunday.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 17 2004, 01:15 PM
> *Truucha is suppose to be in STL for black sunday.
> [snapback]2142869[/snapback]​*


cool i always buy those anyway :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

big pimpin you stayin til monday?????


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 17 2004, 07:05 PM
> *big pimpin you stayin til monday?????
> [snapback]2143410[/snapback]​*



I hadn't planned on it...........hadn't thought about it......hhhmmm.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 17 2004, 12:08 PM
> *I'll let you see right here.  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2142431[/snapback]​*


what am I seeing? 15" maybe?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Aug 19 2004, 02:04 PM
> *what am I seeing? 15" maybe?
> [snapback]2149360[/snapback]​*



Bottom of my knee cap with shoes on is 20". I drew a grid....so there..... :angry:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 19 2004, 09:17 PM
> *Bottom of my knee cap with shoes on is 20".    I drew a grid....so there..... :angry:
> [snapback]2150593[/snapback]​*


ifyou dont have bring anything else make sure you bring that :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 19 2004, 10:23 PM
> *ifyou dont have bring anything else make sure you bring that  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2150749[/snapback]​*


I can serve me up a big body lac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: And a white coupe. :0


_:waiver/disclaimer--my merc is not a hopper. It just happens to do a few inches._ :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 19 2004, 10:50 PM
> *I can serve me up a big body lac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: And a white coupe.  :0
> :waiver/disclaimer--my merc is not a hopper.  It just happens to do a few inches.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2150895[/snapback]​*


YA KNOW!!!!!!!


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

I should be there, I might not get there till Sunday morning, cause I plan on leaving ATL on Friday, but I have to pick my car up in Chicago first then come to STL.


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Aug 22 2004, 08:25 AM
> *I should be there, I might not get there till Sunday morning, cause I plan on leaving ATL on Friday, but I have to pick my car up in Chicago first then come to STL.
> [snapback]2157839[/snapback]​*


ROCK WAS IN ST. LOUIS TODAY WIT HIS CAR ,HE SAID HE WAS COMIN TO BLACK SUNDAY....YOU COULD HAVE A ROAD TRIP PARTNER :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 22 2004, 09:51 PM
> *ROCK WAS IN ST. LOUIS TODAY WIT HIS CAR ,HE SAID HE WAS COMIN TO BLACK SUNDAY.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2159462[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

saturday sept 18th the day before black sunday show usher,jakwon,christina amillion &kanye west are having a concert here. that saturday nite will be poppin downtown will be so packed and the clubs is gonna be off the flippin' chain.
so if you get here early sat plan on going downtown  

i am the offial night spot/strip club represenative for that weekend so if your comin' out pm me and ill get at you when you touch down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac on chrome (Feb 9, 2004)

who all is coming


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac on chrome_@Aug 26 2004, 10:33 PM
> *who all is coming
> [snapback]2170520[/snapback]​*


me!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cadillac on chrome_@Aug 26 2004, 10:33 PM
> *who all is coming
> [snapback]2170520[/snapback]​*


with bells on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadillac on chrome (Feb 9, 2004)

who else :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## cadillac on chrome (Feb 9, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

final destination sundaynite is the lot the 314 show was at(roberts village)


----------



## cadillac on chrome (Feb 9, 2004)

uffin: to weeks away


----------



## cadillac on chrome (Feb 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Jul 28 2004, 09:40 PM
> *COME ONE.... COME ALL.....
> BLACK SUNDAY IN THE LOU!!!!!
> HOSTED BY INDIVIDUALS
> ...


AFTER THE HOP AND TROPHIES WE GONNA RIDE OUT WIT TRUUCHA ON THE TRIGGER(CAMERA) AND RIDE FROM DOWNTOWN TO N'BRIDGE &KINGSHIGHWAY AND THEN DOWN THE STREET TO THE ROBERTS VILLAGE(OLD SEARS BUILDING) FROM DOWNTOWN TO THE ROBERTS VILLAGE ANY NOSE'N UP OR GRUDGE MATCHES CAN GO DOWN "ON CAMERA" TO SEE WHO IS THE REAL KING OR AS WE SAY " THE KANG"
DONT FORGET YOUR LIQUOR BUT REMEMBER LETS ACT CIVILIZED...10 DAYZ AWAY GENTLEMAN ...LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

tight  I'll be riding my busted ass daily regal


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

is there a payout for the hop ? and how much , just curious, long drive for no money! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

need to know asap, so i can make arrangements ,


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sorry guys wont be there big show in saginaw mi


----------



## biiguce62 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yo! they still got that lil burger spot in front of east saint flyers high..them burgers were off the chain...memories :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maD Milpitian_@Sep 10 2004, 11:05 AM
> *tight  I'll be riding my busted ass daily regal
> [snapback]2206127[/snapback]​*


 me too ( well substitute impala for regal) ... one week away !


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

does anybody know?


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 12 2004, 12:35 PM
> *me too ( well substitute impala for regal) ... one week away !
> [snapback]2211220[/snapback]​*



whats up ice64berg, when you rollin up?
I'm tryin to get some people from springfield but all my homies are broke :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i'll come out sunday ... pretty straight forward drive from my place .. get on 70 and head east! 

i'm bout broke my self .. but what can you do .. gotta clean it up and ride out with what i got .. 

see you all out there !


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Sep 12 2004, 11:03 AM
> *is there a payout for the hop ? and how much , just curious, long drive for no money! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2210985[/snapback]​*


no pay outs just trophyz unless u nose'n up wit somebody :0


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

How much to get in for spectators... :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Sep 14 2004, 08:27 PM
> *How much to get in for spectators... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2217383[/snapback]​*


$20 bucs that might sound like alot but its worth it
so far theres cats from LA coming ATL,CHI,KC,L'VILLE and MISSIPPI
ITS GONE B CRACKIN'......5 DAYZ AWAY... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

INCASE YOU GET LOST OR DONT LEAVE OUT WIT THE GROUP :biggrin: 
DIRECTIONS TO THE ROBERTS VILLAGE
FROM THE TRACK TAKE HIWAY 70 WEST TO KINGSHIWAY AND GO LEFT
KEEP GOING TILL YOU PASS MLK AND IT WILL BE A STRIP MALL ON YOUR LEFT
IF YOU HIT PAGE YOU WENT TO FAR
EVERYBODY IS SUPOSE TO HEAD OUT AROUND 6 AND RIDE FROM DOWN TOWN ON NATURALBRIDGE TO KINGSHIWAY TO THE ROBERTS VILLAGE
C U THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

we should be there on saturday is there a place everyone is chillin

or cruisein on saturday?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 19 2004, 10:23 PM
> *ifyou dont have bring anything else make sure you bring that  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2150749[/snapback]​*



I don't think I'm bringing it.   :tears:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 16 2004, 11:54 AM
> *I don't think I'm bringing it.     :tears:
> [snapback]2221946[/snapback]​*


If you would quit going to Royals games it would be done. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 16 2004, 01:02 PM
> *If you would quit going to Royals games it would be done. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2221965[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: And running out of dye too!!!!! :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 16 2004, 10:02 AM
> *If you would quit going to Royals games it would be done. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2221965[/snapback]​*


THE ROYALS????????????????


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 16 2004, 08:47 PM
> *THE ROYALS????????????????
> [snapback]2223320[/snapback]​*



Kansas City Royals Bitch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrfreshnklean (Apr 2, 2003)

I drove out there and then the bitch told me $20..

how was the turnout on it anyways.


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

It was alright not the biggest show and way way to many big rims. My friends 62 hit 63".


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

double post :angry:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

any one got pics :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I do. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



:ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ok oK.....there were some cool unstuck hoppers there too!!!! :thumbsup:

Individuals STL.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Even some Individuals from Louisville came out.....rolling this bad ass 59 impala. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Individuals Line up. Always showing us much love and putting on good events.


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2004, 09:38 PM
> *Ok oK.....there were some cool unstuck hoppers there too!!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Individuals STL.
> [snapback]2230446[/snapback]​*



quit bitchin cause you lost, oh wait, he was cheatinbg according to the announcer :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Donk....da donk da donk. :biggrin: Very plentiful!


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2004, 01:35 AM
> *I do.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :ugh:  :ugh:    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2230429[/snapback]​*


thats stupid.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2004, 01:36 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2230437[/snapback]​*


4x4 category?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

hmm..am i wrong or isnt the point to fit as big a rims as you can on a car, yet still have it slammed on the ground? (if having bigger rims is your thing)

seems like these guys are trying to make their car higher. oh well, i guess i just have the old school mentality..

so who ended up showing who up?? who has bragging rights?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

It was a MONTE A THON out there. 


Pink double pump Monte from OHIO. On ONE THREES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Our blue monte


V8 on ONE THREEs.  Maxed out....unstuck. :thumbsup: unstuck. :biggrin: 83"


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Another K.C. Monte.....on 14s!?????????!????? :ugh: :ugh:


This is a shot of it maxed out....before the weight took over to pull it up on the bumper. So I wonder who really "*hopped*" higher? :dunno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm gonna put a video together for everyone to see the haps on the craps.....

Just call me Truck-ka. :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2004, 10:54 PM
> *I'm gonna put a video together for everyone to see the haps on the craps.....
> 
> Just call me Truck-ka.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2230603[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Sep 20 2004, 01:17 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2230662[/snapback]​*


*Silver*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

DIDN'T TAKE LONG FOR RALPH MOUTH TO COME OUT.
JUST REMEMBER WE HAVE WON 1ST PLACE AT EVERY SHOW WE'VE TOOK THIS CAR TO. AND WE BEAT YOU. 
86 AT THIS SHOW AND 88 LATER THAT NIGHT STILL # 1.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

HO YEAH, I MEAN OH YEAH P.S.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO SOME OF OUR PEOPLE OUT THERE:
BLACK MAGIC, O.G. WIRE, HAZELWOOD MACCO, AIRGAS,
AND TRUUCHA,THANKS.
























AND BACK TO THE HATERS, YOU MAY CONTINUE TO TALK SHIT. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i will say this the silver car from street riders was out in true cali"hopper" style ,all i was impressed with though was the fact that he only had to hit the switch to get it down .

the 62 hittin from the door was super hot
hi caliburs car was smooth and *hopped* clean top notch job on the 
enginering(sp)

the white lac wow that was bangin,


we had a great time and the drive wasn't too bad either
thanks to the individuals for the great show.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Thanks to the INDIVIDUALS for putting on the show, had a great time. Glad to see everyone again. The real riders know who put it down.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 20 2004, 06:00 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh::uh:
Chicago tires too!?!??? :biggrin: And you think thats a win? :worship: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 20 2004, 08:11 AM
> *i will say this the silver car from street riders was out in true cali"hopper" style ,all i was impressed with though was the fact that he only had to hit the switch to get it down .
> 
> the 62 hittin from the door was super hot
> ...



That 6 deuce was a clean hit from the door. :thumbsup: I really liked that! 

And the pink monte from The Godfathers was clean as hell....you gotta love to see clean hoppers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Had a great time , did what i came to do, LAY LOW AND BANG BUMPER---ALL DAY LONG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I would like to thank my chorus with the funny hat for doing backup all day,,,,,thanks nacho! you'll be getting your check in the mail


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Sep 20 2004, 09:45 AM
> *Had a great time , did what i came to do, LAY LOW AND BANG BUMPER---ALL  DAY  LONG!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2231200[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I thought TRUUCHA was going to be there?


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2004, 12:47 AM
> *Our blue monte
> V8 on ONE THREEs.  Maxed out....unstuck.  :thumbsup:  unstuck.  :biggrin: 83"
> [snapback]2230590[/snapback]​*


What are those guys knealing down doing?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 17 2004, 05:55 AM
> *Kansas City Royals Bitch!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2224208[/snapback]​*


L.A. DODGERS WHORE!!!!!!!!! I NEED TO KICK YOUR COUNTRY ASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2004, 08:35 PM
> *I do.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :ugh:  :ugh:    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2230429[/snapback]​*


THE OWNER NEEDS HIS ASS KICKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2004, 09:45 PM
> *It was a MONTE A THON out there.
> Pink double pump Monte from OHIO.  On ONE THREES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2230583[/snapback]​*


WHAT'S UP WITH THE wHITE FRAME????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2004, 09:47 PM
> *Our blue monte
> V8 on ONE THREEs.  Maxed out....unstuck.  :thumbsup:  unstuck.  :biggrin: 83"
> [snapback]2230590[/snapback]​*


CAN'T BEAT RICH'S L/S MONTE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2004, 09:53 PM
> *Another K.C. Monte.....on 14s!?????????!?????  :ugh:    :ugh:
> This is a shot of it maxed out....before the weight took over to pull it up on the bumper.  So I wonder who really "hopped"  higher?  :dunno:
> 
> ...


S/R BUILT???????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 20 2004, 02:16 AM
> *DIDN'T TAKE LONG FOR RALPH MOUTH TO COME OUT.
> JUST REMEMBER WE HAVE WON 1ST PLACE AT EVERY SHOW WE'VE TOOK THIS CAR TO. AND WE BEAT YOU.
> 86 AT THIS SHOW AND 88 LATER THAT NIGHT STILL # 1.
> ...


DID THE wHITE BOYS LOSE???????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 20 2004, 02:40 AM
> *HO YEAH, I MEAN OH YEAH P.S.
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT "MR. IMPALA" IN THE BACK?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 20 2004, 03:00 AM
> *AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO SOME OF OUR PEOPLE OUT THERE:
> BLACK MAGIC, O.G. WIRE, HAZELWOOD MACCO, AIRGAS,
> AND TRUUCHA,THANKS.
> ...


LET'S HOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 20 2004, 11:50 AM
> *DID THE wHITE BOYS LOSE???????????
> [snapback]2231471[/snapback]​*



*EVERYONE* loses when people try to build cars to get stuck in the midwest. :tears: :tears:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 20 2004, 07:00 AM
> *AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO SOME OF OUR PEOPLE OUT THERE:
> BLACK MAGIC, O.G. WIRE, HAZELWOOD MACCO, AIRGAS,
> AND TRUUCHA,THANKS.
> ...


is that airgas the welder supply store?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

show was great ... althought some mighta seen me on the way back way o.g. ( outta gas) 


but oh well shit happens gas gauge i need to fix someday 

where was truucha, and i didnt see anything out at roberts village less an empty parking lot


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 20 2004, 03:26 PM
> *show was great ... althought some mighta seen me on the way back way o.g. ( outta gas)
> 
> 
> ...


We saw your ride and we were on the look out for you.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i was hoofing it ... to civilization so i thought ...ended up out in bfe(north service road) ...till it got up to the bridge and across it to a pay phone...


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2004, 02:19 PM
> *EVERYONE loses when people try to build cars to get stuck in the midwest.  :tears: :tears:
> [snapback]2232148[/snapback]​*


O.K. SO YOUR SAYING, YOU GUYS WILL NEVER OWN OR BIULD A CAR THAT STICKS. AND YOUR DOGGIN EVERYONE WHO OWNS OR BUILDS CARS THAT STICK. RON( ROYALS ), MEME (MAJESTICS ),CHARLIE BROWN (SUPERIORS ), SOME OF THE BEST IN OUR GAME.?


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

WE CAN PUT THE 13'S BACK ON AND DO IT. THERE AIN'T NO ROOM FOR OPINION HERE. WE WON. YOU ARE RIGHT THOSE ARE NIM'S OLD TIRES.
ALL DAY AND ALL NIGHT, THE ONLY NEGATIVE OPINONS WERE FROM YOUR CREW, AND WHEN L.A. IS IN THE HOUSE, REALLY WHO CARES WHAT YOU THINK.
WE OPENED THE TRUNK FOR ALL TO SEE,AND LEFT IT UP FOR ABOUT THIRTY MINUTES, WHY DON'T YOU GUYS OPEN YOUR TRUNK ?HIDING SOMETHING? THIS IS LAST YOU WILL HERE FROM ME ON THIS SHOW. KEEP HATING.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Sep 20 2004, 02:24 PM
> *is that airgas the welder supply store?
> [snapback]2232170[/snapback]​*


YES, IN A MONTH OR SO, WE WILL BE AN AFTER HOURS WELDING SUPPLY OUTLET,
SO IF YOU NEED TO TRADE A BOTTLE IN AFTER HOURS, COME SEE US.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

yea my dad works for airgas east in new hampshire


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 20 2004, 06:55 PM
> *O.K. SO YOUR SAYING, YOU GUYS WILL NEVER OWN OR BIULD A CAR THAT STICKS. AND YOUR DOGGIN EVERYONE WHO OWNS OR BUILDS CARS THAT STICK. RON( ROYALS ), MEME (MAJESTICS ),CHARLIE BROWN (SUPERIORS ), SOME OF THE BEST IN OUR GAME.?
> [snapback]2232921[/snapback]​*



Yes, thats exactly what I'm saying. I don't like stuck cars and have no desire to build one. Go get a truck if you want to do that. You should know if we wanted...we could do drop mounts, put the wheels back underneath the quarters, make the car not driveable by not having any top rear suspension, put big bo bos on it like yours and do 100+ inches. But thats just stupid. You can see we have the power to get it up there. And we had the trunk open at the show too...right after the hop. :dunno: You're the ones with weight...not us.


----------



## dakotahopper (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 20 2004, 01:26 PM
> *show was great ... althought some mighta seen me on the way back way o.g. ( outta gas)
> 
> 
> ...


there was alot of people out there.....we all got there late because we crused around downtown and the hit roberts village

it was alot of fun


----------



## dakotahopper (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2004, 08:39 PM
> *Yes, thats exactly what I'm saying.  I don't like stuck cars and have no desire to build one.    Go get a truck if you want to do that.  You should know if we wanted...we could do drop mounts, put the wheels back underneath the quarters, make the car not driveable by not having any top rear suspension, put big bo bos on it like yours and do 100+ inches.    But thats just stupid.  You can see we have the power to get it up there.   And we had the trunk open at the show too...right after the hop.  :dunno:   You're the ones with weight...not us.
> [snapback]2233269[/snapback]​*



not talking shit but the only time i saw the trunk open was when it was loaded on the trailor way back away from the show.......and that was right before u left

you guys should have came to roberts villiage

it really was alot of fun


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dakotahopper_@Sep 20 2004, 10:50 PM
> *not talking shit but the only time i saw the trunk open was when it was loaded on the trailor way back away from the show.......and that was right before u left
> 
> you guys should have came to roberts villiage
> ...


Next time I guess I will just bring a blow horn and yell:

THE TRUNK IS OPEN!!!!!!!

:uh: :uh:

It was open right after the hop in the same spot it sat all day.


----------



## dakotahopper (Jul 21, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## 70chevy (Jul 23, 2004)

I am going to put it like this, and don't care what anyone thinks, the Hi Caliber Car is clean, has excellent engineering, and every time I have seen it, it's on the bumper!! Not stuck!!!! On 13's!!!! I don't care how they do it in Cali or at S/R. When you got a clean, well built car with 13's and the rear end is setting in the center of the wheel well, you can't help but respect that!! You can answer however you want, but I think you know that Hi Caliber has definetly got a better built car and a very serious hopper!! Oh and I ain't no cheerleader, I got a little something comin', yeah I said that and what??


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

good show, some good hoppin and some good drag racing too. that gold 62 was gettin off


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2004, 07:39 PM
> *Yes, thats exactly what I'm saying.  I don't like stuck cars and have no desire to build one.    Go get a truck if you want to do that.  You should know if we wanted...we could do drop mounts, put the wheels back underneath the quarters, make the car not driveable by not having any top rear suspension, put big bo bos on it like yours and do 100+ inches.    But thats just stupid.  You can see we have the power to get it up there.  And we had the trunk open at the show too...right after the hop.  :dunno:  You're the ones with weight...not us.
> [snapback]2233269[/snapback]​*


WOOP THERE IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 70chevy_@Sep 20 2004, 08:34 PM
> *I am going to put it like this, and don't care what anyone thinks, the Hi Caliber Car is clean, has excellent engineering, and every time I have seen it, it's on the bumper!! Not stuck!!!! On 13's!!!! I don't care how they do it in Cali or at S/R. When you got a clean, well built car with 13's and the rear end is setting in the center of the wheel well, you can't help but respect that!! You can answer however you want, but I think you know that Hi Caliber has definetly got a better built car and a very serious hopper!! Oh and I ain't no cheerleader, I got a little something comin', yeah I said that and what??
> [snapback]2233469[/snapback]​*


I AGREE 100%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 20 2004, 04:20 PM
> *WE CAN PUT THE 13'S BACK ON AND DO IT. THERE AIN'T NO ROOM FOR OPINION HERE. WE WON. YOU ARE RIGHT THOSE ARE NIM'S OLD TIRES.
> ALL DAY AND ALL NIGHT, THE ONLY NEGATIVE OPINONS WERE FROM YOUR CREW, AND WHEN L.A. IS IN THE HOUSE, REALLY WHO CARES WHAT YOU THINK.
> WE OPENED THE TRUNK FOR ALL TO SEE,AND LEFT IT UP FOR ABOUT THIRTY MINUTES, WHY DON'T YOU GUYS OPEN YOUR TRUNK ?HIDING SOMETHING? THIS IS LAST YOU WILL HERE FROM ME ON THIS SHOW.  KEEP HATING.
> [snapback]2232953[/snapback]​*


PULL UP TO THEIR SHOP TODAY THEN!!!!! DO A SHOP CALL ON THE wHITE BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 20 2004, 03:00 AM
> *AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO SOME OF OUR PEOPLE OUT THERE:
> BLACK MAGIC, O.G. WIRE, HAZELWOOD MACCO, AIRGAS,
> AND TRUUCHA,THANKS.
> ...


BUILD SOMETHING CLEAN LIKE THIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 21 2004, 09:20 AM
> *BUILD SOMETHING CLEAN LIKE THIS!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2234295[/snapback]​*


O.K. AND WE'LL BRING IT TO L.A.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 70chevy_@Sep 20 2004, 10:34 PM
> *I am going to put it like this, and don't care what anyone thinks, the Hi Caliber Car is clean, has excellent engineering, and every time I have seen it, it's on the bumper!! Not stuck!!!! On 13's!!!! I don't care how they do it in Cali or at S/R. When you got a clean, well built car with 13's and the rear end is setting in the center of the wheel well, you can't help but respect that!! You can answer however you want, but I think you know that Hi Caliber has definetly got a better built car and a very serious hopper!! Oh and I ain't no cheerleader, I got a little something comin', yeah I said that and what??
> [snapback]2233469[/snapback]​*


THIER WHEELS DON'T SIT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE WHEELWELL.AND YOU KNOW WHAT, WE WON.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 21 2004, 02:49 PM
> *THIER WHEELS DON'T SIT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE WHEELWELL.AND YOU KNOW WHAT, WE WON.
> [snapback]2234982[/snapback]​*


Actually they are perfectly centered in the wheel well...even when all the way buried. You must not pay attention to much. And thats not a real win.....King of fake hopping stuck clown cars maybe. :ugh: :ugh: You can have that.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 21 2004, 02:49 PM
> *THIER WHEELS DON'T SIT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE WHEELWELL.AND YOU KNOW WHAT, WE WON.
> [snapback]2234982[/snapback]​*





I WILL SAY THIS EVEN IF THIER WHEELS ARE NOT DIRECTLY IN THE CENTER (WHICH THEY ARE)THIERS ARE CLOSER THAN YOURS! :0


----------



## 70chevy (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks like the center of the wheelwell to me? And it looks like it would as if it were sitting stock. Looks good when it is locked up too!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 21 2004, 02:13 PM
> *I WILL SAY THIS EVEN IF THIER WHEELS ARE NOT DIRECTLY IN THE CENTER (WHICH THEY ARE)THIERS ARE CLOSER THAN YOURS! :0
> [snapback]2235382[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 70chevy_@Sep 21 2004, 08:10 PM
> *Looks like the center of the wheelwell to me? And it looks like it would as if it were sitting stock. Looks good when it is locked up too!!
> [snapback]2236368[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2004, 09:53 PM
> *Another K.C. Monte.....on 14s!?????????!?????  :ugh:    :ugh:
> This is a shot of it maxed out....before the weight took over to pull it up on the bumper.  So I wonder who really "hopped"  higher?  :dunno:
> 
> ...


HEARD THEY CALLED YOU GUYS UP THE DAY BEFORE!!!!


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 21 2004, 12:39 PM
> *BRING IT!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2235113[/snapback]​*


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

wouldn't something like this be king of the midwest in your class of hopping.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

this guy looks like he beat you too?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 28 2004, 05:50 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THAT'S A WASTE OF HYDROS!!!!!


----------



## 70chevy (Jul 23, 2004)

Everyone on here knows the Hi Caliber Monte Carlo hits back bumper quicker is better built, and for sure looks better. There really is no comparison, but when you want to break it down just the difference from 13's to 14's makes a world of difference. I guarantee you that with very little work they would swing higher, NOT GET STUCK. DO THE DAMN THING ON 13's. So I would like to know what makes you think you are even in the same league?? And you got the nerve to get on here and claim victory when you are on 14's and STUCK!!!! This is what I am saying you are not in the same league as them.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i love hi calibers cars and they are some cool people. now does the car look better, have smaller wheels, a v-8, and a few other things, the answer is yes it does and they should be very proud of that, but the problem is it was a hopping competition and they got beat. i feel both shops should be proud and get ready for next year or a winter shop call


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 70chevy_@Sep 28 2004, 07:58 PM
> *Everyone on here knows the Hi Caliber Monte Carlo hits back bumper quicker is better built, and for sure looks better. There really is no comparison, but when you want to break it down just the difference from 13's to 14's makes a world of difference. I guarantee you that with very little work they would swing higher, NOT GET STUCK. DO THE DAMN THING ON 13's. So I would like to know what makes you think you are even in the same league?? And you got  the nerve to get on here and claim victory when you are on 14's and STUCK!!!! This is what I am saying you are not in the same league as them.
> [snapback]2254045[/snapback]​*


DUDE YOU ARE BRAINWASHED AND RETARDED.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 28 2004, 07:50 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY, WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## 70chevy (Jul 23, 2004)

Truth hurts like a Mother Fucker don't it??


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

HELL WIT ALL THAT SOMEBODY BY THIS CUTTY FINE TUNED BY HI-CALIBER :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

OR THIS HI-CALIBER DIDNT BUILD IT BUT THEY SEEN IT FIRST BEFORE IT HIT THE STREETS :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 30 2004, 09:09 PM
> *REALLY, WHAT DO YOU THINK?
> [snapback]2259086[/snapback]​*


WELL LET'S SEE  HOP-STUCK AND UGLY AS FUCK :biggrin: And yes I'm a poet, and didn't even know it...


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Oct 4 2004, 06:43 PM
> *WELL LET'S SEE  HOP-STUCK AND UGLY AS FUCK :biggrin: And yes I'm a poet, and didn't even know it...
> [snapback]2266748[/snapback]​*


YOU GUYS ARE KILLIN ME. WHAT IS YOUR BEEF WITH US?
C.P. IS A COOL DUDE AND YOUR HI CAL HOMIES DOGGED IS RECORD BREAKIN CAR ALL TO SHIT. I DON'T UNDERSTAND   
AND REALLY, THAT PINK CAR IS PRETTY FUCKIN UGLY TOO.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

fuck keepin it real ..just keep it true ..as a matter of fact just keep it you


now that is the realist thing i heard in a while.
i fuck with you guys i fuck with dan i fuck with everyone equaly
i fuck with my own club members there is no beef to speak of
it s all in fun which sometimes gets taken personal or even outta hand.


and reallythe pink car isn't ugly at all it is pretty rare car and it works it ass off and lays like a lowrider should,it gets cruised on the streets.


yeah the monte bring you guys attention /publicity but is that the type of publicity you guys are looking for? mostly negative about the car,
not a lot of enginering you didn't even put in a driveshaft loop so the car can't lay down( i mean down like a lowlow should).

hi calibur went out and built a car on the same bassis as the v max 61(not compareing the 2)cars nice alot of time and engineering care in the paint and it follows a lowrider standard,and the car does what it is meant to do,nice or not if it didn't hop it wouldn't get respect.

and just because a car hopps in the high numbers, if it is not nice
thought out and built by the lowrider idea then how can it be respected.

always said i'd rather see a car be nice and not hop as high then a junk car doinn the most

that is why cp's car got the candy paint the redone gutz music(even though it s tough to keep a radio in ) maybe getting the chrome treatement for the winter. but it is basicly a nice car to start.
needs love now but it will come.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

that is why cp's car got the candy paint the redone gutz music(even though it s tough to keep a radio in ) maybe getting the chrome treatement for the winter. but it is basicly a nice car to start.
needs love now but it will come.
[snapback]2270123[/snapback]​[/quote]

O.K. HERE IS REAL FROM MY POINT OF VEIW.
WE WERE LIMITED TO WHAT OUR CUSTOMER WANTED TO SPEND MONEY ON.
V-8, 13'S, A MEAN ASS 3 WHEEL.
WE WENT FROM 74 TO 86, WE DID IT IN 2 WEEKS.
THE CAR IS NOW MY PARTNER'S LOOK OUT.
LAY IT LOW SHOWS US NO LOVE , THE REST OF THE WORLD DOES.
WE GOT ONE OF THOSE RARE CARS IN OUR SHOP RIGHT NOW. AND I SEEN YOU IN THE NEW TRUUCHA DVD AND YOU ARE ONE FAT S.O.B. . DAMN!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

well i guess i will quite lowriding and talkin shit too

i have nothing to come back on that one with, man being fat is funny cause that is what every tries to pull out on you with .


i been fat a long time homie you better get a your momma joke or somethan if you are tryin to hurt my feelings,by the way hows that monte look gettin served by cp's lrm legal hoppr?

after i was being so nice too you guys.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

WE GOT ONE OF THOSE RARE CARS IN OUR SHOP RIGHT NOW. 


that is not the same car dumbass hers is an 80 landau it not an off the shelf car
you can get on any corner.man let the white boy talk maybe he knows what the fuk he s talkin bout.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

hahahahaahaha He said they had "ONE OF THOSE RARE CARS". hahaha He doesn't have a clue to what the difference is? 

Everybody talks shit on everybody....some people cry about it and get all upset, others laugh about it. Wonder who fits into each category? :dunno: :biggrin:

And the owner of the monte said in Tulsa he was gonna redo the car and bring it out right..(Royalty even said "you better clean it up alot" which was agreed by the owner)......that didn't happen....the car got WAY worse. Thats just the real.  Now maybe it will eventually get right, the world may never know.....but at this point its dukie and not much to be proud of. :tears: :cheesy: Sorry for the truth.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

funny thing oldschool you are as tall as i am wide ,which would you rather be.


tomarrow i can stop eating and i can get skiny can you stop eating and get tall?


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 6 2004, 09:33 AM
> *funny thing oldschool you are as tall as i am wide ,which would you rather be.
> tomarrow i can stop eating and i can get skiny can you stop eating and get tall?
> [snapback]2271170[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 6 2004, 12:40 AM
> *V-8, 13'S, A MEAN ASS 3 WHEEL.
> WE WENT FROM 74 TO 86, WE DID IT IN 2 WEEKS.
> [snapback]2270172[/snapback]​*


It don't 3 wheel anymore.....

But dang.... lets see, it took you two weeks to:

1) change the set of wheels from 13s to 14s
2) Unbolt the slingshot and take it out
3) Put on new longer lower trailing arms and weld a brace to the top of the axle to hold it in line.


You guys are FAST! :roflmao: :roflmao: hahahahaaaa We could have done that in a few hours. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 6 2004, 09:59 AM
> *It don't 3 wheel anymore.....
> 
> But dang.... lets see, it took you two weeks to:
> ...


IT WOULD'VE TAKEN YOU 3 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: Sucker free!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2004, 09:47 PM
> *Our blue monte
> V8 on ONE THREEs.  Maxed out....unstuck.  :thumbsup:  unstuck.  :biggrin: 83"
> [snapback]2230590[/snapback]​*


STILL A CIRCUS CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 7 2004, 11:38 AM
> *STILL A CIRCUS CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2274319[/snapback]​*



Circus definition:
Big tires---NO
Big wheels--NO
No bumpers--NO
Crap paint---NO
Crap interior--NO
Stuck in the air--NO
Wheels not centered in wheel well--NO
Not able to dump down--NO (made to)
6 cylinder----NO

:biggrin: Sucker free.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 7 2004, 02:58 PM
> *Circus definition:
> Big tires---NO
> Big wheels--NO
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt,dont know why though


----------

